# I dont know what to say....



## medicp94dao (Oct 10, 2008)

Last night my EMS department had an inservice on LZ's and trauma. Our local Medical helicopter team came down for the training ( they brought alot of goodies too.) About 1 hour before the inservice our tones drop for a 12 y/o F c/o a GLF... she lost consciousness but is now awake and crying. Fine.... I am cool with that, but, I am not cool with the fact that it was called in by one of our drivers/EMT in training who lives in another county roughly 6 miles from base. The town she lives in has a very good EMS squad. The 12 y/o in question was her daughter. She called our department because she knew her friend was on duty, We are a rural department. The closest hospital we have to us is 30 minutes running hot!!!!!!
   To make a long story short, the girl was fine..... her mom ( driver/EMT trainee ) signed a friggen refusal. She took one of our ambulances out of service for over 45 min just to say she didnt want to have her daughter go to the ER!!!!!! Don't get me wrong I am glad the litlle one was ok. But i need to vent D*mmit!!! To top it off, she brought her daughter to the inservice to eat and get goodies, then they left. Before she left I asked how her daughter was feeling after the fall.... She said " good.. shes a tough girl." 
  I dunno maybe i am makin a mountain out of a mole hill but it really upset myself and pretty much everyone else that someone who is a veteran diver and now going to become an EMT to abuse her status on our department. I understand it was probably scary for her and her daughter... But, she lives less than a block away from her towns PAID EMS department!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bosco578 (Oct 10, 2008)

She sounds like a trypical Tag. Nice.


----------



## medicsteve2000 (Oct 11, 2008)

Bosco578 said:


> She sounds like a trypical Tag. Nice.


Tag?  thats a new one to me......explain please?


----------

